# Natural alternatives to Serax/Oxazepam



## TonyTP (Oct 25, 2012)

Hi! New member here, just registered.

I've had SA & GAD for roughly 13 years. In this period I've visisted several psychatrists, and to me that was just rational input that never changed how I feel. I have probably read 200+ books on anxiety, and I feel I understand everything there is to understand - yet I can't seem to utilize the info.

Regarding medications I've tried a number of different SSRIs, and I don't think any of them helped me much. Got a lot of side-effects though.

The only medication I can say for sure calms me down, stops my racing thoughts and simply makes me feel good is Oxazepam (or Serax/Sobril in other countries). I try to only use it when I'm feeling really anxious.

So right now I would like your input on natural supplements that will work as close to Oxazepam as possible. From what I understand Oxa mostly has interraction with GABA in the brain, so I'm thinking GABA supplement might be good. Although there are lots of postings about GABA being useless due to it not crossing the blood-brain barrier. Minutes ago I read that pharmaGABA is suppose to do this, but I don't know if that's accurate.

I'm also thinking about 5-htp. Not sure if serotonin is an issue, but I read that not having any dreams may (which I rarely have when I do sleep) might be an indication you are low on serotonin. When I'm checking out natural stuff I will also make sure to take B-complex and omega3.

*All in all I'm mostly interested in supplements that might be somewhat similar to the feeling Oxazepam gives me, but that are safer to use on a long-term basis. Also appreciate input on supplements in general though.*

Thanks for listening, and have a great day everyone!


----------



## jonjacob (Aug 28, 2012)

Sounds like u know a good bit of info, such as the importance of a B complex/omega 3 supp..i reccomend a good cod liver oil cuz it contains the fat soluble vitamins A D and E as well as EPA and DHA..b complex + cod liver oil should be a mainstay in ur diet. No legal or "natural" thing will be as noticeable as Oxazepam but Phenibut is gonna be the closest bet. However just because phenibut is not Rx in most countries does not make it harmless...i personally think it wreaks more havoc on the system than benzos. I take xanax and find it.much more mellow and in tune with my system, safer, than phenibut. Oh and as a rule keep ur dosage under 2grams!!!


----------



## TonyTP (Oct 25, 2012)

hey jonjacob, and thanks for your reply!

Yeah I'm not expecting to find a solution as good as benzos on the natural supplements. I'm doing a bit of testing these days though cause I'd like to stay completely off benzos. I used Oxa 1-2 times per day for probably a couple of years and I've had it with them. Tried a bunch of different SSRIs too but they never gave me much but side-effects. Among other stuff they all lowered my libio extremely much. And having gone off Effexor, which felt like the worst hung-over I've had, only it lasted for 4 weeks... never again.

I've ordered proper & strong B complex and Omega3 online. So far I only have some weak stuff from the local pharmacy. Prices are 10 times higher in the local stores here so I'll wait until I get my shipment.

Besides that I started 2x100 mg 5-HTP 1 week ago, and yesterday I got my L-Tyrosine. I've also randomly been taking 200mg Theanin here and there, and I started taking 200mg GABA around 1 week ago as well.

Experiences so far:

*5-HTP*
Can't say I notice anything at all, so maybe I'm not low on serotonin. As I mentioned I read about not having dreams could be a sign of serotonin deficiency, and I do dream more on 5-HTP - but today I realized my libido is way down. Feels very similar to being on SSRI. I assume is the 5-HTP, so I'll have to cut that out. I am gonna post a separate thread here asking peoples experience on libido problems using L-Tryptophan. Not sure if 5-HTP is worse?

*Tyrosine*
Not much experience yet. Took 2x500mg Tyrosine this morning and it seemed to give me a bit more anxiety so I'll try to lower it to 500 mg tomorrow. We'll see.

*GABA*
Don't notice anything at all on 3x200mg at once. Tried in the morning, mid-day & evenings. Maybe slightly better sleep but I've been using Melatonin from way before I started researching and it has helped me a lot. Since I do love the way Oxa makes me feel I've also ordered pharmaGABA. I might be a load of B*S too, but several people seem to claim they notice a huge different from normal GABA, and that it's suppose to be able to cross the blood brain barrier. Not sure what's accurate but it's worth a try.

*Theanin*
Not sure, maybe a slight reduction in anxiety.. but nothing massive.

*B-Complex / Omega3*
Gonna wait until I have supplements with proper strengt before I comment

Re Phenibut:
Yeah I think I will pass on these. I was addicted to benzos so I don't want to go anywhere near something that might get me hooked again.

Have a nice & calm week everyone!


----------



## Arne1030 (Jun 22, 2014)

TonyTP said:


> Hi! New member here, just registered.
> 
> Hi, just stopping by to give you the name of a medication that changed my life: It is called Cipralex, in Europe (not, Cipramil, and that is kind of important). Escitalopram, in America?
> 
> ...


----------

